# The BIG Smoke Vegas....



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

I know it is a bit early to ask this but who all is going and has anyone set up a meet and great for all CS members to attend and get to meet in the flesh before hand ? :w


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

When is it?


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Here's the website:

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/BigSmoke/VegasBS2006/Home

I'm toying with the idea, depends on the job right now.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

My tickets arrive tomorrow according to UPS. Getting in Thursday, but going to be at the seminars Saturday & Sunday


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=31972


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

I get in Friday and am also going to all the seminars but would like to meet up at Casa Fuente on Friday afternoon if anyone is up for it.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Roughly 4 weeks from now, be getting on the plane. Staying at TI, doing the Friday eve and the weekend events (that Sunday morning comes WAY to early, but good food!)

The town looks to be very busy that weekend with the PBR and the couple of big conventions - HERF early, HERF often?


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

How is the big smoke? Anyone been to any of them? I know you get free smokes and there's food and booze, but is it worth the money?

I'm always up for a trip to vegas (3 times per year to be exact), but I'm not sure about the big smoke because it seems like alot of money. heh heh. Just caught myself.... alot of money...god knows in vegas you spend money like nothin.

Back on point, is it worth it?


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

if ya like domestics then ya may like the smokes there not many of the ultra premium cigars being handed out, drinks are free but only in sample size, and the food line for free snacks is always busy


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

It's almost time - anyone interested in a Thursday late afternoon/early eve herf at Casa?


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

i am going to the saturday night smoke party


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

jovenhut said:


> i am going to the saturday night smoke party


im going the weekend after


----------



## Goz (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll post a review early next week, but I just want to say that the Big Smoke was amazing. I also want to hear what anyone else has to say about it, especially the people who went to the seminars. I thought they were the best part of the weekend.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Goz said:


> I'll post a review early next week, but I just want to say that the Big Smoke was amazing. I also want to hear what anyone else has to say about it, especially the people who went to the seminars. I thought they were the best part of the weekend.


I wonder why the drinking seminar on Sunday, the "moderator" always seems to lose controll?


----------

